# Some new Pics....



## FrankA6 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Some new Pics....Poke & Stretch content.*

I never did get around to posting these since I'm on AZ so much, but here ya go.





































Some other shots...


----------



## A4dream (Apr 14, 2009)

wow!............................................................................. Hot damn!


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

nice! where did you get the mirror caps? and what size tips are those?


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

vedi noice, very nice lol


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I like. :thumbup:


----------



## FrankA6 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, the mirrors are In.Pro's from ECS and the exhaust is a full APR kit, i think they are 3.5 or 4" tips.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I wish I could find an APR exhaust that fit the tiptronic model.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Very nice!

What thickness spacersdo you have on there? Looks awesome.

Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Silver&BlackW12 (Aug 8, 2010)

Cleanest I've seen on this side of the Atlantic!!!!!


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

FrankA6 said:


> Thanks guys, the mirrors are In.Pro's from ECS and the exhaust is a full APR kit, i think they are 3.5 or 4" tips.


 did you leave them chrome or try to make them look brushed?


----------



## cheddardip (Jun 1, 2007)

What size tire and rim are you using?


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

tiiiight ride. well done:thumbup:


----------



## FrankA6 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I left the mirror caps chrome

And the wheels are 18x9.5 front and back 5x120 M3 rear fitment with 19mm adapters making them a final ET of 26 (VMR VB3 CSL Style) with 225/40/18 Dunlop DZ101

Wheel are also forsale if anyone is interested, they come with tires/lugs/wheels/adapters/adapter bolts/stainless steel valve stems, pm for more info.

Since my last post, i took a few more pics of the car before i put the winter wheels back on and sale these.


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

Man that is a great looking car!
I cant tell is that a wide body?


----------



## FrankA6 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks man!

And No, its a 2.7T


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

wow, this looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

FrankA6 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> And No, its a 2.7T


What suspension are you using to get it lowered? How far lower than stock is it? Maybe its the camera angle but it looks low and wide! 
Just fantastic! So clean!
Makes me wanna debadge mine!


----------



## FrankA6 (Jul 23, 2008)

Its on H&R Coilovers and has pretty much every suspension mod possible for a C5 , i don't know how far it could be compared to stock, but the top of the fender arch to the ground is 23" in the front and 23" 1/2 in the rear, i think out 01 that has stock suspension sits about 27-28" fender arch to ground, (maybe 3-4" lower than a stock C5) its pretty low + the wheels and poke help it look a lot wider.


----------



## PakmanA6 (Sep 24, 2010)

I've got AG springs, and it was supposed to be a 1.2" drop, but I believe it lowered it more like 2".. here's the only pics I've got of how low it sits in comparison before my motor pull.. wheels are 19x8.5 I believe. 

Also, your car looks sick. I hope mine looks half as good after this winter build.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice shots! I want to say I remember when you first picked up these wheels and posted on Audizine but I could be mistaken. Either way, the car looks great :thumbup:


----------



## paliincali415 (Sep 27, 2008)

I think i'm in love!


----------



## FrankA6 (Jul 23, 2008)

paliincali415 said:


> I think i'm in love!


----------



## paliincali415 (Sep 27, 2008)

wow thanks man, your car is my inspiration haha =p but one more thing, do you know if id be able to put 20" rims on my a6? I like 18s but I wanna go a little bigger, do you think 20's would fit, or should i just go with 18s or 19s...hmmmm thanks again =]


----------



## paliincali415 (Sep 27, 2008)

oh and width aswell, the rims im looking at say they come in 9. in the front and 10.5 inches in the bag, will that even fit?! lol :what:


----------



## FrankA6 (Jul 23, 2008)

You could buy mine! they are for sale now, pm me if interested.


----------

